# *** RBO Aug 18 Hunt Shoot ***



## passthru24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hope everyone will make out to our Aug. 18 hunt shoot cause it's going to be a blast. Some real hunt shots and some real fun shots. Hope to you all here and getting tuned up for the up coming season !!!

Classes
25 yards maximum distance for kids age 9-14 for $15.00
30 yard maximum for women age 15 and up for $15.00
40 yards maximum for men age 15 and up for $15.00.


Scoring
Based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife
+10 (10 or 12 ring)/ center vital zone +5 (8 ring)/ vital zone +1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes) /0 clean miss/ -5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5)


----------



## melinda hawk (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## passthru24 (Aug 9, 2013)

Getting this coarse started and we are looking forward to seeing everyone Aug 18,,,HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 9, 2013)

This is my favorite shoot of the year, well it and the big 40;-)


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking foward to seing everyone one last time before foam killing season comes to an end!


----------



## melinda hawk (Aug 10, 2013)

ok yall make sure that moving deer goes real slow this year.  The last 2 years i have shoot it in the buttocks


----------



## hound dog (Aug 10, 2013)

I love breaking out the hunt bow. You know its almost time to draw some blood.


----------



## melinda hawk (Aug 11, 2013)

WAIT but which one is the coolest the big 40 orrrrr


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 11, 2013)

Big forty! Because this the time of year when if blood don't squirt out I get upset


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 11, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> Big forty! Because this the time of year when if blood don't squirt out I get upset



Ok Danny I'll have Don cut your finger before you go out,,lol


----------



## Rip Steele (Aug 12, 2013)

Gonna try to make this one happen to


----------



## melinda hawk (Aug 12, 2013)

hey yall.  Raise your hand if you remember hitting the metal barrels last year.  It will be all right no one can see your hand!!!


----------



## hound dog (Aug 12, 2013)

Don't want to miss this one they put on a great shoot. HD approved.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 12, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Ok Danny I'll have Don cut your finger before you go out,,lol



Don won't have to cut my finger,  probably be some live critters walking around


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 12, 2013)

Looking forward to it. Hope the weather cooperates for a great time and a good turnout!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like the weather will roll on outta here before sunday!


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 13, 2013)

Come on out everyone, it's going to be a blast Sunday. We'll have the iron buck, a moving target, stand shot's and much more. Weather is going to be good and the food even better, see ya'll then !!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Aug 13, 2013)

deerehauler said:


> Looking foward to seing everyone one last time before foam killing season comes to an end!



I think you mean tree killing there dj


----------



## onfhunter1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Gabuckslammer I am calling you out.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 13, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> Gabuckslammer I am calling you out.



Ooooooo, I heard that !!! Calling him out.


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 13, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> I think you mean tree killing there dj



 Now that was just mean


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 13, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> I think you mean tree killing there dj





passthru24 said:


> Now that was just mean



Now now I didnt kill any trees they killed my arrows


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 13, 2013)

Calling Bobo Johnny


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 14, 2013)

Is that schedule for 2013 or 2014?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 14, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> Gabuckslammer I am calling you out.




Is that your final answer? If so, you might wanna save your call for a lifeline! Remember son, 3D is different than golf, youre supposed to get the highest score not the lowest


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 14, 2013)

Then again, it must be an old copy-paste schedule, because Jan 27th next year is a Monday.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 14, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Calling Bobo Johnny


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dyrewulf said:


> Is that schedule for 2013 or 2014?



It is the 2013,,it has that on their. LoL Dyrewulf are you working to hard again ,,,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 14, 2013)

elsberryshooter said:


> Don won't have to cut my finger,  probably be some live critters walking around



Well we know if theres slithering critters you got it covered!


----------



## onfhunter1 (Aug 14, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Is that your final answer? If so, you might wanna save your call for a lifeline! Remember son, 3D is different than golf, youre supposed to get the highest score not the lowest



Old man I am going to whip you like the redheaded step child you are


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 14, 2013)

onfhunter1 said:


> Old man I am going to whip you like the redheaded step child you are




I suggest you wear yer helmet crayon boy!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 14, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> I suggest you wear yer helmet crayon boy!



 Go easy GAboyslammer, that is Passthru's new girlfriend and thats fight'in words.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 14, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Go easy GAboyslammer, that is Passthru's new girlfriend and thats fight'in words.


----------



## noviceshooter (Aug 15, 2013)

boyslammer ? now that's funny!  It sounds like a good time brewing


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like temps are going to be quite pleasant this weekend.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 16, 2013)

If it keeps raining we'll be able to shoot fish right?


----------



## passthru24 (Aug 16, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> If it keeps raining we'll be able to shoot fish right?



There will be NO rain,,but YOU can still shoot fish ,,



noviceshooter said:


> boyslammer ? now that's funny!  It sounds like a good time brewing



Ohhh, it's going to be a blast, can't wait till everyone walks the range,,Sure looks good, oh and fun shooting to !!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 17, 2013)

Moving deer is up and running sign up from 8am to 3pm
Rain or shine we shoot'in


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Aug 17, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Well we know if theres slithering critters you got it covered!



You got that right I don't have anything to do with the no shoulders , slithering , scales , nasty verminous critters.


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh and if anyone is wondering the moving deer is going to be a bonus target, u get points if u hit in the 10 ring other than that nothing. And no points taken away!!!!

And the IRON BUCK AT HIGH NOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't wait to c everyone in the am, glad to hear everyone is still coming even with the chance of rain, bring it on


----------



## killitgrillit (Aug 18, 2013)

Not raining at present, getting the iron buck setup for one lucky person today;-)


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 18, 2013)

Good luck everyone. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## lawdog121 (Aug 18, 2013)

Had a great time @ RBO! Always a fun shoot!


----------



## NBN (Aug 18, 2013)

Great shoot guys!!! Had a lot of fun on the course and letting the Lethal Force eat on the Iron Buck!


----------

